# WTKK-FM suspends Severin for derogatory comments about Mexicans



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*WTKK-FM suspends Severin for derogatory comments about Mexicans*

April 30, 2009 07:20 PM

*By David Abel, Globe Staff *










Jay Severin, the fiery radio talk show host on Boston's WTKK-FM, was suspended today after calling Mexican immigrants "criminaliens," "leeches," and "primitives," and asserting that Mexico's leading exports were venereal disease and "women with mustaches and VD."

Heidi Raphael, a spokeswoman for the station, said Severin had been suspended indefinitely. She declined to comment further.
George Tobia, Severin's lawyer, said it was not clear how long his client has been suspended.
"All we know is it's indefinite," he said. "We're just learning of it, and we're dealing with it."
Tobia said the station's manager had received a flood of complaints in recent days about Severin's comments about Mexicans and the swine flu
"It would certainly be unfortunate if someone was suspended because some people didn't like what he said, rather than it being warranted for being over the line," Tobia said. 
He did not know Severin's precise comments.
"At this point, I don't know what's going to happen," Tobia said.
Severin, in a show Monday, said the United States could have taken certain steps already to protect itself from the flu, but hadn't, and he used the word "criminaliens" to refer to immigrants coming to the United States from Mexico.
"Other countries won't let people into their country from the source of the illness if there's some kind of plague, but we do and tonight we will let the usual 5,000 criminaliens that come across the Arizona border will probably be 8,000 tonight and maybe tomorrow it will be 12,000 because even Mexicans are going to be trying to get out of Mexico at a greater rate."
A short time later, he was talking to a nurse who complained about the healthcare given to immigrants. She said she was just glad she didn't work in the emergency room.
"Yeah, well, that's become essentially condos for Mexicans," he said in audio posted on the WTTK website.
Severin also said recently that immigrants from Mexico were "some of the world's lowest of primitives."
He railed against immigrants and blamed them for swine flu, saying, "So now, in addition to venereal disease and the other leading exports of Mexico - women with mustaches and VD -- now we have swine flu." 
"It's millions of leeches from a primitive country come here to leech off you and, with it, they are ruining the schools, the hospitals, and a lot of life in America. Now, at this particular moment in history they are exporting to us a rather more active form of disease, which is the swine flu," he said.
It's not the first time Severin, a former political consultant for the Republican Party, has faced criticism for derogatory comments about minorities. On a 2004 broadcast, he compared US Muslims to a fifth column, and when a caller suggested the United States should befriend Muslims, Severin responded: "You think we should befriend them; I think we should kill them."
He has also been criticized over the years for falsely saying he had won a Pulitzer Prize and that he had earned a master's degree from Boston University.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jay Severin, the fiery radio talk show host on Boston's WTKK-FM, was suspended today after calling Mexican immigrants "criminaliens," "leeches," and "primitives," and asserting that Mexico's leading exports were venereal disease and "women with mustaches and VD."

*So wheres the false statement? Unless theyre immigrating legally those apply and anyone thats been to Tiuquan or Juarez will tell you that std's are rampant there.*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Did the reporter skip the part about what he did wrong?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Did the reporter skip the part about what he did wrong?





justanotherparatrooper said:


> So wheres the false statement?


 You 2 beat me to it...
Are they not criminals? Are they not leeching off the sweat of those of us busting our asses 50-60 hours a week?
Do our kids not wait longer for treatment in an ER because of the scourge of Mexican crimigrants?
Is it not "primitive" to live like broken gypsies in a criminally rampant, corrupt 3rd world shit-hole?
As JAP said, venereal disease is rampant in Mexico.
So show me the inequity. Show me the lie or even a mistake of words..
OH, and by that I mean a REAL mistake, not a bullshit politically incorrect faux pas....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I think you guys need some sensitivity training.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> I think you guys need some sensitivity training.


 Hence the reasoning of my stance in the "Anonymnity" thread...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Dare to speak the truth and see where it gets you these days.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

He is being punished for speaking the TRUTH. When we get our socialized health care, we will be waiting in long ER lines trying to get our children the care they need. Illegals will be in line too and will be given care ahead of you and your (legal) kids. Times are changing.....for the worse. Under our new system (under Lords Obama and Patrick etc) it will not be acceptable to criticize anything the LEFT does or stands for. Us on the RIGHT are just bigots, misinformed and stupid as our Governor has said in the past...... *anyone know Jay Severin's email*? We should really let him know he is supported........


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Nice move WTKK... You suspend the guy who MADE your station.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

It all depends on what is is.

Terrorists are not terrorists (except when they are right wing, gun toting, bible loving, ex-military)

The Iraq war is not a war (it's an overseas contingency operation)

Illegal immigrants are not Mexican ********, they're fine, hard working, healthy people (just like you and me) and potential new Democratic voters - and don't you forget it.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

I actually caught Jay's show that day and did not find his rant anything out of the ordinary for him. 

But what did raise a flag for me was just after that rant, he went on to call Obama the "Affirmative Action President". Stating that he was elected only for the color of his skin. Me thinks that may have more to do with the story.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LongKnife56 said:


> Illegal immigrants are not Mexican ********, they're fine, hard working, healthy people (just like you and me) and potential new Democratic voters - and don't you forget it.


I find it ironic that "*******" is considered a derogatory term today, when the US Gov't used the term post WWII to deport illegal Mexican immigrants:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Severin pulled off air for comments
about Mexican immigrants*

Jay Severin, the fiery right wing talk show host on Boston's WTKK-FM radio station, was suspended yesterday after calling Mexican immigrants "criminaliens," "primitives," "leeches," and exporters of "women with mustaches and VD," among other incendiary comments. *(By David Abel, Globe Staff)*


*Audio *Hear Severin's comments | More of his remarks
The Boston Globe Online - Boston.com


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

I am, and will continue to be , part of Jay's "Loyal Opposition". He's right on point. The show stunk yesterday. I MISS JAY!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

jbarrett said:


> I am, and will continue to be , part of Jay's "Loyal Opposition". He's right on point. The show stunk yesterday. I MISS JAY!


Please tell me he wasn't replaced again by that no talent loser from Fox25 VB....


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Please tell me he wasn't replaced again by that no talent loser from Fox25 VB....


 Rumour has it they are looking for a reason to get rid of him in order to bump Graham to afternoon drive.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

96.9 WTKK

Use the contact us form


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

Curtis Sliwa filled in. Dreadful.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Rumour has it they are looking for a reason to get rid of him in order to bump Graham to afternoon drive.


I've heard his show too, he can be pretty blunt in his own right.



5-0]Nice move WTKK... You suspend the guy who MADE your station.[/quote]I used to listen to his show fairly often and I think your right.
From what I read said:


> Curtis Sliwa filled in. Dreadful.


Dreadful is right.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

*Reeds Ferry says STFU to WTKK listeners.*

One of my members @ NES sent this email to an advertiser on WTKK.
Just figured I would make Bill's comments hurt as much as possible.



> Hello,
> 
> I am writing to you as a consumer that was exposed to your business through your advertising on a local Boston radio station. The specific station was WTKK at frequency/FM 98.9. They have recently suspended an on air personality for voicing opinions that were focused and aligned with the audience base. Jay Severin was the primary reason I listened to the station and whenever possible utilized the companies that advertise on WTKK. Their suspension of this employee is certainly within their rights as an employer. The net result to your business is that as a continuing supporter of this station I shall never allow myself or any other family member to do business with your company again. There has to be a price paid for this continuing trend to obscene levels of political correctness and conformity. WTKK took the action of suspending this personality but your continuing association with them means your company is going to pay the price. They can apologize on air and return him to working status or you can immediately cease advertising with them but anything short of that will cost your company my business and every one I can speak to regarding your continued support of WTKK and their cowardly and shameful actions.
> 
> ...


Bill Wightman at Reed Ferry the advertiser in question sent this response.



> From: Bill Wightman <[email protected]>
> 
> Subject line: Nutbags and Whackjobs
> 
> ...


So please post in here if you plan on buying your shed else where so maybe Mr. Wightman will think twice before he opens his liberal pie hole.

Here is my email to Reeds.



> Bill Wightman was mistaken when he said
> 
> " Everybody also writes that they are going to tell "all their friends" not to buy one of our sheds, but after reading the emails we are certain it's impossible that these people have many friends; we figure they are too busy writing annoying emails about meaningless radio programs to find time to bond."
> 
> ...


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

Graham's okay...makes me crazy on certain issues. He's a little bit of a cop-basher when it comes to Quinn and details-big advocate of flagmen. He can be comical and entertaining, but I'd hate to see him replace Severin from 3 - 7.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I confess I do not listen to Jay Severin, nor 96.9. to the extent I listen to radio in the afternoon or lunch time I listen to Rush am 680 and Sean Hannity am 920. Michelle McPhee is Ok for later in the evening. During the morning commute I listen to Bill Bennett by streaming KRLA out of LA to my cell phone - I cannot stand Imus and Tom and Todd are just OK. I never listen during the late morning but either Michael Graham or Laura Ingham would be OK.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> I used to listen to his show fairly often and I think your right.
> From what I read, he's the only show with any decent numbers on TKK.
> My one criticism is he often cuts off his callers. I've never heard a local talk show host so in love with their own voice.


He's definately full of himself, but I think that's part of the appeal.


KozmoKramer said:


> Egan and the Fembot at noon couldn't touch Rush's ratings, I don't know much about McPhee...


Believe it or not, unfortunately, Jim and Margerie usually spank Rush in the ratings. And Michele is awesome.


KozmoKramer said:


> And I cant stomach Imus anymore...


Same here...absolutely unlistenable. 


KozmoKramer said:


> Maybe now Micheal Graham I suppose, that's about it.


I generally like him, excpet when he gets on topics he knows nothing about--primarily those that deal with cops. I've noted a number of times where he's broadcasted falsehoods. I take him for the entertainment value, but I take none of the facts he uses, ever.


KozmoKramer said:


> Dreadful is right.


I'd rather listen to David Lee Roth for hours than Curtis Sliwa for 30 seconds.


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree; Michele is awesome. However, it took me a while to get past her incredibly irritating voice.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

I would have to agree that Jay's speech the other day was not much worst than he daily rants. He is right about criminal aliens but to say the largest exports from Mexico are VD and whatnot is over the line. In the past he has gone over the line I used to like Severin's show in fact I went to see him live a couple of times, but he seems to only rate and rave now. It seems that he was taking himself to seriously.
I wonder if the principle Jay will come back saying I'm sorry or just fade away to XM radio


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

'Hateful' tone keeps Jay Severin on WTKK sidelines

By Jessica Heslam | Friday, May 1, 2009 | http://www.bostonherald.com | Local Coverage 









Conservative *WTKK* radio host Jay Severin won't be on the air again today as his indefinite suspension for making offensive on-air remarks about illegal Mexican immigrants and the swine flu remained in effect.
Sources within Greater Media, owner of WTKK-FM (96.9), said yesterday's suspension was the culmination of dissatisfaction with the "hateful" tone Severin's show has taken. WTKK received complaints about Severin's immigarnt remarks all week, the sources said.
Greater Media spokeswoman Heidi Raphael confirmed Severin's suspension but did not disclose the reason for it.
During Monday's show, when talking about the swine flu, Severin called Mexicans crossing the Arizona border "criminaliens," said hospital emergency rooms had become "condos for Mexicans," and called the virus a "swine-aka-Janet Napolitano flu," according to WTKK's online recording.
Severin also called Mexican immigrants the "lowest of primitives," called one of Mexico's biggest "exports" "women with mustaches and VD," said Mexicans don't practice hygiene, called Mexicans "leeches" and said their kids aren't vaccinated, don't speak English and "retard" U.S. Schools.
The Spanish-language daily newspaper El Diario la Prensa in New York City reported on Severin's show this week, saying that he was using the flu to attack Mexicans and immigrants.
"For Severin, Mexicans are 'criminaliens' and primitives who export venereal diseases to the United States," reported the paper, which posted audio of his show on their Web site.
"That's not the end of Severin's anti-immigrant rants. Immigrants are leeches and their children, he warns, don't speak English, will retard schools, add to crime and spread disease. Amid all of this, Severin has the audacity to state, 'I don't mean to hype the story,' " the paper said.
WTKK program director Grace Blazer told the paper that the station was "in profound disagreement" with the talk host's remarks.
Miguel Sarmiento, the paper's managing editor, called Severin's comments "way out of line."
But Radio Equalizer blogger Brian Maloney said "these are the kind of remarks" that Severin has made on his show for years without incident. "So why the issue now?" Maloney asked.
New ratings for the first three months of the year show that Severin's afternoon-drive show plummeted to 14th place among the coveted 25- to 54-year-old listeners with a 3.4 share. Severin makes more than $1 million a year as a WTKK host.
Severin declined comment, but his agent George Tobia said, "We're going to sit down with the station soon." WTKK had been using the remarks in promos, sources said.
Article URL: http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view.bg?articleid=1169315


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I gotta say I listen to 96.9 quite a bit and Severyn was one of my favorites to listen to. Yes he does tend to fancy himself a little bit, but you can't argue with a lot of his points. It's funny how the truth seems to hurt. Does WTKK dispute that..
1. A large number of people entering the United States annually are from Mexico?
2. Most of these people do not do so through the proper channels, therefore are here illegally. Hence illegal aliens?
3. Most of them do not speak even a little bit of english.
4. Most have no health insurance. Even the smallest medical issue requires a trip to the ER where they cannot be refused.
5. Many have no jobs to speak of, and are elligible for, and collect welfare.
6. Once in the country, due to lack or job skills, or whatever reason, they turn to crime. Check your daily court records and see.
7. Most important they have a poor standard of living and medical care in Mexico. 

I don't want my kids getting sick because liberals are afraid to call a spade a spade. Where has our sense of country gone? Close the borders, keep your citizens safe, and then help out the world before we all go down. 

Hey and if Severyn is pulling in almost a MILLION a year as a talk show host, I wonder what Ms.Egan pulls in while she's beating up cops for making 100,000 a year for working a 75 hour work week? Talk about calling the pot calling the kettle black while sitting in an air conditioned office whining about everyone else a couple hours a week? How dare you. 

Oh and holy crap about the REEDS FERRY shed. Nice catch Sgt. Hoskins...While I am not suprised a shed maker would be a liberal, just wait till illegals start making sheds and affect their business. No one is insulated from this.


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

I listen to Jay Severin quite a bit, as well. He his usually right on point (in my opinion). His colorful language and descriptions of illegal immigrants-criminalians-add to his appeal. At least for me. I'm so tired of political correctness and all the other BS surrounding this. Here's an idea: If you are offended by Jay Severin, change the station! It's not rocket science!! WTF? Over.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

The owner of Reeds posted this on my forum.


carle said:


> I own Reeds Ferry Sheds. This post is in response to an e-mail generated by our former e-mail marketing vendor. He has never worked directly for Reeds Ferry Sheds and his e-mail services have been discontinued. When a customer had requested info for my product he was responsible for sending out our company e-mail brochure. His comments were "unacceptable." As Mr. Severin feels angry that he was taken "out of context," I believe my company is being "bashed" unfairly for a statement made be someone who is not associated with us. Reeds Ferry Sheds is a strong supporter of Mr. Severin. But before we determine any further advertising investment with the station we are awaiting the final outcome of his status.
> 
> Tim Carleton
> Reeds Ferry Sheds
> 888-85-SHEDS


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know for sure, I do know that the post was made from the owner of Reeds. One of my members called him and talked him in to giving his side of the story. He registered with his email address as well.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I tuned in at 4PM and listened to the news and it said CURTIS WTF in for Jay Severin today up next... 

I think it means he is suspended until further notice.

This Jay Rant was NO different then his usual rant.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

mtc said:


> Hey Sgt - can you get NE Shooters to vote for Dotty ??? I'm snuck out of attempts to vote, and she's still in 4th place !
> 
> (see L4G's thread.. please)


Give me a link and I'll take care of it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Vote For Dotty

Honorary Bat Girl Contest | MLB.com: sponsors/komen


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Believe it or not, unfortunately, Jim and Margerie usually spank Rush in the ratings.


Where did you find the ratings Obes? RKO has been spanking TKK for months...
The only source I know of is Arbitron, do you have individual show ratings?

Station Spr 08 Sum 08 Fall 08 Mar 09 Format Owner
WRKO 5.3 4.7 5.3 5.0 News/Talk Entercom Inc.
WTKK 4.0 3.5 4.1 3.7 News/Talk Greater Media Inc.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Where did you find the ratings Obes? RKO has been spanking TKK for months...
> The only source I know of is Arbitron, do you have individual show ratings?
> 
> Station Spr 08 Sum 08 Fall 08 Mar 09 Format Owner
> ...


You may be right, Koz.

I first remember it being brought up during a discussion on the "Fairness Doctorine" as an example of how a liberal leaning show does considerably well against a conservative one. Come to think of it, it was Graham who brought it up, but I also seem to remember Jim and Margerey going on about how the audience helped them get to #1 talk, blah, blah, blah.

This was posted a few days ago on none other than NE Shooters; the stats are from Spring '08, so I do concede the data is old and may have chaged to reflect your claim since then. I have no idea how to obatain this info from a current rating site. Take it for what its worth.

Northeastshooters.com - View Single Post - morning drive time : WBCN 104.1


> MORNING DRIVE (25 TO 54):
> 1. Matt Siegel on KISS 108 FM with a 7.6 share.
> 2. JAM'N 94.5 FM with a 7.2 share.
> 3. John Dennis and Gerry Callahan on WEEI-AM (850) with a 6.1 share.
> ...


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Vote For Dotty
> 
> Honorary Bat Girl Contest | MLB.com: sponsors/komen


All set. 

Need some assistance - Northeastshooters.com


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

The promotions with audio of Severin's show that the station runs are more over the top than those comments, plus, he said that consistently for some time now. I am betting the station management was waiting to pounce so they can "come to an agreement about his contract" and let him go because of ratings. Maybe he saw the writing on the wall and decided to push it a bit to get canned, assuming that is what's coming. Look at what Opie and Anthony did at WAAF with the whole Menino April Fools Day prank...force the station to buy out a contract and take a better oppurtunity...hmmmm. Worked out pretty good for them as they went national. 

A little suspicious this comes at the heels of the rift between him and Imus, who God only knows why they still syndicate. I stopped listening to Michael Graham, as he is no friend of the police. For someone who gets paid to blabber on the radio for three hours a day and do some scripted voice overs, he throws some pretty heavy stones at officers busting their a*ses to make probably 1/5th of what he makes.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow...at least 88 votes over at NES...good job, Sarge.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dito that Obes.. Nice job Sgt. H.! :thumbup:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WTKK keeps controversial yakker Jay Severin off the air *








*By Jessica Heslam
*Tuesday, May 5, 2009 -









Photo by Mark Garfinkel 
Jay Severin.

WTKK brass said yesterday suspended afternoon-drive radio host Jay Severin will remain off the air until further notice - but the talker's agent said he'll be back behind the microphone soon.
Severin - who was indefinitely suspended last week after calling Mexicans some of the world's "lowest of primitives" and "leeches" - has been off the air since Thursday and met with *WTKK*-FM (96.9) management yesterday.
"WTKK and Greater Media value an open and vigorous dialogue, but we also strongly adhere to basic principles of civility, common decency and respect for all cultures," the station said in the statement.
"We believe Jay's suspension is the best way to uphold both of these corporate policies. WTKK management met with Jay Severin and his agent today. He will continue to remain on suspension until further notice."
Severin's agent and attorney, George Tobia, said the meeting went well. "I expect Jay to be back on the air soon," Tobia said.
Brent Wilkes, the national executive director of the League of United Latin American Citizens - the largest and oldest Hispanic organization in the United States - said yesterday that he has called on WTKK to fire Severin.
"We're certainly pressuring them to let him go," said Wilkes, who called the talker's comments outrageous. "We don't want him back on the air. The types of comments he made were extremely racist and offensive to the Latino community."
Severin, who makes more than $1 million a year in salary and whose ratings have recently slipped, made the offensive remarks about illegal Mexican immigrants on his show last week while talking about the swine flu.
He also called one of Mexico'sleading exports women with mustaches and VD, and said that Mexicans have poor hygiene, do not vaccinate their kids, don't speak English and negatively impact U.S. schools.
Severin declined comment yesterday.
Sources within station owner Greater Media have told the Herald that management has been dissatisfied with the "hateful" tone his show has taken.

(25) Comments | Post / Read Comments

WTKK keeps controversial yakker Jay Severin off the air - BostonHerald.com


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

If the League of United Latin American Citizens had a brain. He would say, we are working to get League members to stay in the country legally!

Bull Shit, its just an excuse to try to get rid of the guy.

Then again $ talks (advertisers) BS walks. You would be amazed how many liberal social workers do not believe me when I say that.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Jay Severin, the fiery radio talk show host on Boston's WTKK-FM, was suspended today after calling Mexican immigrants "criminaliens," "leeches," and "primitives," and asserting that Mexico's leading exports were venereal disease and "women with mustaches and VD."
> 
> *So wheres the false statement? Unless theyre immigrating legally those apply and anyone thats been to Tiuquan or Juarez will tell you that std's are rampant there.*


Don't forget Swine Flu


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Well as if we didn't already know, it would appear that Severin is definitely out and The Phony From Philly Michael Smerconish is in.
I dont know about you, but I cannot stand that phony, turn-coat gasbag.
He was on TKK last night and his show is a joke. Back to Howie I suppose..
* Potentially confirming concerns that WTKK parent Greater Media can no longer afford its largely live-and-local lineup, the station appears poised to announce that Philly-based syndicated talker Michael Smerconish will be joining its lineup.

We're told Smerconish has already indicated to listeners outside of Boston that he's signed a deal for a local affiliate. In addition, All Access reports he's in the middle of a two-day tryout in Jay Severin's (former?) afternoon drive slot.

Where exactly he would land in WTKK's schedule isn't known, it depends on whether his program would be carried live (noon - 2pm) or on tape-delay. But could this be a sign that Jay Severin is not returning to afternoon drive?

As for Smerconish himself, the guy has more baggage than a Delta handler in St Louis. In a nutshell, he's a career opportunist of the worst sort, bending and contorting political positions to suit his own interests.

Last year, for instance, Smerconish suddenly decided to endorse Obama "after careful deliberation".

Suddenly, that made the longtime Republican look appealing to a liberal radio syndication firm, which signed him to the national deal he'd long sought but couldn't obtain. They even cooked up an Obama-esque logo for the program.

More recently, he's shamelessly supported his establishment political friends, with a special emphasis on longtime buddy Senator Arlen Specter (D-PA). That led the Washington Post's Mary Ann Akers to report this:​


> Smerconish, Nakedly Defending Specter
> 
> One of Sen. Arlen Specter's biggest defenders in Pennsylvania, Republican radio talk show host Michael Smerconish, is locked in a blame game.
> 
> ...


So where is the constituency for this kind of program in Boston? How does it match the wants and needs of area talk listeners? Once again, these basic concepts appear foreign to Greater Media's management.

So bring on the Phony From Philly! He will be ripped to shreds in Boston.​


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Another afternoon alternative (if you are on the South Shore or Metro West) is Sean Hannity. 

I used to stream him off the internet on a media player on my cellphone which I connected into my car radio system.

But then I found he is on 920 am (Providence) and I can get an acceptable radio signal.

In the morning I listen to Bill Bennett's Morning in America on KRLA (Los Angeles). It's kinda weird hearing about CalTrain work sites affecting early morning LA traffic.

I can't understand why Boston radio owners thinkk we are going to listen to liberal, Obama loving drivel.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Bill Bennett is also on XM Radio. Along with Sean Hannity, etc. They also repeat Glen Becks show for the drive time home and you can listen to the audio from Fox News of Glen Beck's TV Show at 5PM.

There is no good morning drive time show on AM/FM radio that is talk radio based. Imus sucks, he is like a worn out wallet. Mike Barnacle when he was on was just as annoying.

I want to go back to AM/FM radio. Howie Carr I cannot stand. 

In the early 90s WBZ tried to cut David Brudnoy and replace him with Tom Synder. Then everyone complained and brought him back. Same with Steve Lavelle. WBZ is a shadow of itself with its paid programming.

Jay Severin maybe too expensive for their tastes, but he tells it like it is. He would be perfect for a drive time slot. But where would he go now in Boston, not WKRO. WBZ does news in the morning. 

For overnight and weekend operations it makes sense to possibly use a syndicated program, but during the drive time. WTF? Who is next. I wonder.... Cuts... These plans never make sense because they lose listener ship. I only listen to Michelle and that is it.

WTAG AM 580 has local talk show hosts. Along with Rush and Glen. I doubt the local hosts are swimming in money, but it is a perfect combination for drive time and morning stuff.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

When are they going to terminate Geraldo Rivera, Larry King,and all the ta;lking heads of the left that call us Zenophobes, racist ********,etc...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

rg1283 said:


> There is no good morning drive time show on AM/FM radio that is talk radio based. Imus sucks, he is like a worn out wallet. Mike Barnacle when he was on was just as annoying.


Peter Blute is on 6-9 on AM 830. He's from Central Mass and former US Congressman with a great local talk show. I know his history, and I was somewhat privy to the circumstances of his exit from MassPort, but his show is pretty damn good. Afternoons you can get Laura Ingraham on the same station. If not, it's time you guys get on board with satellite radio for chrissakes.

WCRN Talk Radio - 830 am - Home of the Red Sox


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

SinePari said:


> Peter Blute is on 6-9 on AM 830. He's from Central Mass and former US Congressman with a great local talk show. I know his history, and I was somewhat privy to the circumstances of his exit from MassPort, but his show is pretty damn good. Afternoons you can get Laura Ingraham on the same station. If not, it's time you guys get on board with satellite radio for chrissakes.
> 
> WCRN Talk Radio - 830 am - Home of the Red Sox


I have been looking for Laura Ingraham.. I wondered where she went. I loved her show on 96.9.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> When are they going to terminate Geraldo Rivera, Larry King,and all the ta;lking heads of the left that call us *Zenophobes,* racist ********,etc...


Hmm, all this time I thought a zenophobe was somebody who was afraid of the Valkyrie Warrior Princess with lesbian tendencies...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Sine  I had forgotten just how hot those two were...used to watch that show with my kids.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Thanks Sine  I had forgotten just how hot those two were...used to watch that show with my kids.


With your kids...yeah...right...sure. More like with a bottle of lotion and a roll of Bounty paper towels!

:BNANA:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> With your kids...yeah...right...sure. More like with a bottle of lotion and a roll of Bounty paper towels!
> 
> :BNANA:


 He meant _future_ kids...until he killed millions of 'em.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sirius (or XM) radio may be the way we'll have to go especially if the Libs are able to impose their unfairness doctrine.

If so, the good shows may have to move offshore.

Anyway, I used Sirius for awhile as it was better than streaming an OTA commercial station over the internet.

My wife had the Sirius receiver and I had the the internet $3/month add on. I think the internet streaming is now included at no additional cost with the main subscription.

If you have an unlimited data plan and a cellphone/PDA running Windows Moble there is a program known as SiriusWM5 so you can stream Sirius to your cellphone - you do not need a computer. You can then connect your cellphone to your car's stereo system and listen to Sirius in your car without an additional receiver.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Talk show host Severin to return to air, despite comments on Mexicans*

*Talk show host Severin to return to air, despite comments on Mexicans*

Controversial right wing radio talk show host Jay Severin, who was suspended for making derogatory comments about Mexicans and Mexican-Americans, will return to the airwaves Tuesday. He regrets the remarks and understands they were wrong and hurtful, his station, WTKK-FM, said.

"He understands that we will not accept this type of commentary on our airwaves in the future," the station said in a statement, calling Severin's remarks "hurtful" and "inappropriate."

"Based on this understanding, we have agreed to conclude Jay's suspension and he will return," the station said.

Severin was suspended April 30 after calling Mexican immigrants "criminaliens," "primitives," "leeches," and saying one of the country's exports was "women with mustaches and VD."


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yay! I figured he'd be back sooner or later because they're still running ads he did for businesses.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

He is an odd looking lad huh?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> He is an odd looking lad huh?


Defintely never heeded warnings to stay out of the sun or use sun block. But that's OK, Jay's still cool.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad he's comming back.


> On Tuesday June 2nd, at 3 p.m., Jay Severin will return to the weekday afternoon timeslot on Boston's Talk Evolution 96.9 FM-WTKK. Jay regrets the remarks for which he was suspended and understands that his comments were indeed wrong and hurtful to the Mexican and Mexican-American communities. Accordingly, we feel it is time to end Jay's suspension and welcome him back to WTKK. All of our hosts have strong opinions and talk radio is a format for open and spirited debate about the many issues we face in Boston, New England, our nation and our world. There will no doubt be times when you disagree with Jay - and our other hosts too - but our ultimate goal is to maintain a level of conversation that is entertaining, compelling, and thought-provoking, yet civil and respectful. While we will not always succeed in walking this line, we will continually strive to do so.
> 
> We hope you'll experience what Jay has to say this Tuesday and every weekday from 3 to 7 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That Smerkonish pansy is absolutely un-listenable....
I tried on 2 occasions and it was literally unbearable.
Not that I was a huge Severin fan, but it's a hell of a lot better than that RINO turncoat, loser replacement was.

I wonder if the now gelded Severin has been mandated to pull an Imus and offer kind and gentle radio upon his retuning.... I certainly hope not.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> I wonder if the now gelded Severin has been mandated to pull an Imus and offer kind and gentle radio upon his retuning.... I certainly hope not.


Even now from time to time, Imus still says stuff that makes me go "I hope [insert special interest group here] didn't hear him say that."

Severin has been through this before. Remeber he got in hot water a few years ago after the comments CAIR got all pissed of about, like him being truthful? He'll be on the air for another years before they suspend/fire him again for speaking the truth.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> I wonder if the now gelded Severin has been mandated to pull an Imus and offer kind and gentle radio upon his retuning.... I certainly hope not.


And their attempt to mandate an ethnically-balanced group of not funny hosts into his troupe is clearly an appeasement to Al Sharpton's gang of First Amendment-bashing thugs.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

While I'm glad he's coming back I have given up on TKK because of the whole situation. Done, won't listen again.

I fear, as others have noted with Imus selling out that Jay won't be far behind.

How long until he has two (insert ethnic group here) co-hosts???


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

WTKK's Jay Severin Apologizes - Video


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick `disappointed' in radio host's return*










BOSTON -- Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick says he is "disappointed" a Boston radio station reinstated a talk show host who called Mexicans "criminaliens" and other derogatory terms amid the swine flu outbreak. 
Before participating in his monthly call-in appearance at WTKK-FM, Patrick said Thursday he found the criticisms by host Jay Severin "just way over the line" and he was "embarrassed" to be associated with the station. 
Severin has been a frequent critic of Patrick. 
The governor says he hopes society can find ways to discuss issues without demeaning people. 
Greater Media, Inc. said in a statement last weekend that Severin understands repeated comments won't be tolerated. On the air Tuesday, Severin said he was "truly regretful" for his April remarks and apologized.

Patrick `disappointed' in radio host's return


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah well, I'm disappointed that our Commonwealth's first gay governor sucks ass in the wrong way, so whattya gonna do?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick says he is "disappointed" a Boston radio station reinstated a talk show host


Now you know how we feel about the 06' Gubernatorial Election Senor Erkelina.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> WTKK's Jay Severin Apologizes - Video


 Makes me want to barf. But if that's the crow he had to eat to get back on the air, so be it.


----------

